# 29 gallon tank



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm setting up a 29 gallon tank. I'm running 2x36 watt PC's 6500K, I was wondering if I should add a 24" 10,000K NOFLO


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Cloran,
On my 29, I have a 55W (ah retrofit) and a 20W strip, and that seems to provide ample lighting. I think your 2x36 should be fine, especially with good reflectors.


----------



## Glassman67 (Oct 16, 2004)

What about 1x65 cf plus 20w strip light plus co2 ? I can't figure if i'm on the right track or not....


----------

